# New holland TT75



## graeme.mcneill (May 18, 2009)

I have a new TT75 & it has a squeeking noise coming from PTO when engaged. service guy can't remove & says don't worry about it. Anyone help with this?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

It's still under warranty and they are telling you not to worry?


----------



## graeme.mcneill (May 18, 2009)

Yes, said its not serious lets see if it gets worse & if so we will take another look.


----------

